# Z-kirjain erisnimissä



## Grumpy Old Man

Koska tätä palstaa lukevat myös jotkut suomen kielen asiantuntijat, esitän jo kauan mieltäni askarruttaneen kysymyksen z-kirjaimen ääntämisestä erisnimissä. Miten kielenhuoltajat suosittelevat z-kirjainta äännettäväksi esimerkiksi sanoissa _Zimbabwe, Zambesi, Arizona_ ja _Zorro?

_Kun kävin koulua 50-luvulla, maantiedon opettajamme lausui z-kirjaimen kaikissa tuon tapaisissa sanoissa [ts]; tosin Zorro ei tainnut olla maantiedettä. Näin olen itsekin koko ikäni ääntänyt. (Ja aion ääntää vastedeskin! ) Radion ja television uutistoimittajat ääntävät _Zimbabwe_a kolmella eri tavalla. Jotkut iäkkäämmät lausuvat kuten minä [ts], erittäin monet ääntävät sanan alkuun täyssuomalaisen s-äänteen kuten vaikkapa sanassa _sisu._ Muutama lausuu sanan englantilaiseen tapaan soinnillisella s-äänteellä [z]. Mahtavatko kaikki kolme lausumistapaa olla "oikein" kieli-ihmisten mielestä?

_Arizona_ on mielestäni lausuttu suomalaisittain vuosikymmeniä, ja harva niistäkään toimittajista, jotka lausuvat siinä soinnillisen s-äänteen englannin kielen mukaisesti, ääntävät sanan muita osia englantilaisittain. Alun a-kirjainta eivät amerikkalaiset lausu kuten suomalainen a-kirjain, o-kirjain lausutaan lähinnä [ou] ja paino on toisella tavulla. Ei ole suomalaisella uutistoimittajalla. Miksi siis yksi kirjain sanan keskellä kuitenkin äännetään [s] tai [z]? Täyssuomalaisen s-äänteen lausuminen _Arizona_ssa kuulostaa minun korvissani suorastaan koomiselta! (Myönnän, että huumorintajuni on kieroontunut!)

Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla paitsi asiantuntijoiden kommentteja, myös nuoremman polven mielipiteitä asiasta. Miten itse lausutte nuo sanat?

Kiitos vastauksista!

GOM


----------



## Mårran

Ainakin Kielitoimiston sanakirja antaa erilaisen ääntämyksen z-kirjaimelle riippuen sanasta. Sen mukaan zulu ja zombi äännetään [z]-äänteenä ja osa sanoista, kuten zeniitti ja zoologi, äännetään [ts]:nä. Maiden nimiä siinä ei ikävä kyllä ole mukana.


----------



## Perkele

Zorrohan pitäisi espanjankielisenä sanana ääntää niin, että z ääntyy soinnittomana dentaalisena frikatiivina (esim. englannin *th*ing) tai vaihtoehtoisesti normaalina suomalaisena [s]:nä, mutta ei kuitenkaan affrikaattana [ts].

Jos suomea puhutaan, kaikki menevät omassa puheessa affrikaattana. Soinnilliset frikatiivit eivät sovi suomalaiseen suuhun kovinkaan hyvin, ja niiden ääntäminen tuottaa ainakin itselleni suhteettoman paljon vaivaa.

[z] sopii kyllä hyvin stadilaisten teinien nasaalihonotukseen.


----------



## DrWatson

Mårran said:


> Ainakin Kielitoimiston sanakirja antaa erilaisen ääntämyksen z-kirjaimelle riippuen sanasta. Sen mukaan zulu ja zombi äännetään [z]-äänteenä ja osa sanoista, kuten zeniitti ja zoologi, äännetään [ts]:nä.


Itse kyllä ääntäisin suomenkielisessä puheessa nuo kaikki [ts]:nä kuten Perkelekin. Soinnillista alveolaarista frikatiivia [z] tai muitakaan vieraita äänteitä käytän tuskin ollenkaan suomea puhuessani, paitsi ehkä ihmisten nimissä (Zorron kylläkin lausun [tsorro] ). Paikkojen nimet ja appellatiivit pyrkivät suomalaistumaan, eli ihan vain [aritsoona], [tsulu] ja jopa [tsumba] 



Grumpy Old Man said:


> Täyssuomalaisen s-äänteen lausuminen _Arizona_ssa kuulostaa minun korvissani suorastaan koomiselta!


Olen samaa mieltä, vaikka olisihan se toisaalta foneettisesti lähempänä alkukielistä äännettä...


----------

